# وانا ضد العالم :يشرفنى جدا انى شرقية متخلفة !!!



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2009)

*تعرضت لموقف كدة 
هوة اللى خلانى 
اكتب هذا الموضوع 
وهو رايى الشخصى 
وقناعتى بجد 
وما اطبقة بكامل اختيارى 

وليس للمنتدى مسئولية عنة


:download:


وانا ضد العالم :يشرفنى جدا انى شرقية متخلفة !!! 

بصراحة فى هذا الموضوع 

انا ضد العالم 

يشرفنى جدا ان اكون شرقية 
وساترك التسمية 

لكم فى نهاية الحوار 
الذى ارجو ان يكون فعلا حوار 


ما هذة الموضة الجديدة 
التى تقلد كل تفاهات الغرب وتترك احسن ما فية 


ما معنى ان يكون للفتاة صديق واصدقاء من الذكور 

وهل فى الشرق وصلنا لتلك الاباحية وتلك الحرية ان تطلق الفتاة هكذا وبمنتهى البساطة 


لى صديق واصدقاء ذكور اخرج معهم واتحدث معهم فى كل خصوصياتى 

فى مجتمع غطى المراة بالكامل 
واعتبرها عورة او عاهة يجب تخباتها 

ما هذا التناقض 


فى الغرب 

تركت الحرية الشخصية واعلاء قيمة الانا 
الى ابعد الحدود بلا اى ضوابط 
فماذا كانت النتيجة 

تفكك اسرى (الحقيقة لا افهم نهائيا لوغاريتم الطلاق فى المسيحية الالعلة الزنا او صحيا كما تشرع كنيستى القبطية الارثوذكسية )

حالات مريرة من الحوامل تحت 18 سنة بلا زواج

تبنى وتنازل عن اطفال لامهات تحت 18 سنة 

فوضى فى فوضى 

والعجيب ان الامر اصبح كامر لا يناقش 

حتى ان الشاب لا يعترض ان لخطيبتة وزوجتة اصدقاء يا سلاااااااااااااام 





وكلمة حبيبى اصبح لها وجود لغير المتزوجين بطريقة وقحة 

اية العك دة 

وبعدين تسالوا لية البيت المسيحى خاااااااااااااااااااب 

والعيال فشلوا 
وبقى فية وقاحة فى الشارع والبيت 
وعنوسة 
وفقدان ثقة 
من خيبة التساهل دة 


انا ليس لى اصدقاء ذكور ولا احب ان يكون لى 

لى زملاء معارف اقارب 

نعم لكن اصدقاء وفرند وكووووووووول وايزى 

اسفة اعلن اننى ضد العالم 

وبكل صراحة يشرفنى ان اكون شرقية متخلفة 

لو كان التقدم = الاباحية 



الموضوع مرشح للحذف 



*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (8 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

اسمحيلي اعلق على كلامك برغم عدم معرفتي اذا هيحذف ولا هيضل 

انا مسيحيه وبدوله غربيه 

لكن انا هعترض على شي تاني وهو بيع الاطفال  
 ان النسبه العظمى هي للمسلمين مش للمسيحيات 

التغطيه اختي مش كل شي في الدنيا فما الفايده هغطي جسمي واكشف اخلاقي 

بتحكي عن الصداقه امرك غريب جدا عاجبك التخلف الاسلامي اللي هو السبب في دمار كل بنات العرب 

عزيزتي اسمحيلي احكيلك شي بسيط من واقع معيشتي في بلد غربيه فيها الانحلال اللي بتحكي عنو 

في هالبلد برغم ان كل وحده عندها صديقها لكن حتى علاقه الصداقه فيها احترام وعدم خيانه

واللي بيخون صديقتو فهو خائن وبيتطلعو عليه بشكل قذر بعكس الدول العربيه اللي كل واحد 

بيخون زوجتو وبيتستر بستار الدين 

زعلانه من كلمة حبيبي  

انا لا اخجل ان اقول للانسان اللي هختارو بصدق حبيبي لكن بخجل ارتبط بانسان عمري كلو

وانا ما بضمن مشاعري تجاهو وما بعرف مصيري معو حبيبي هكون بالنهايه الو وهيكون الي

لكن الزوج الي مش حبيب كيف هتضمني مشاعرك او مشاعرو ان ما تتجه لشخص تاني 

اي بيت مسيحي اللي خاب اللي خاب خاب فعلا بسبب الكلام اللي متل كلامك 

عدم التسامح هو اللي بيسبب الخراب واذا عنا بعض حالات طلاق المسلمين كل بيت فيه حالات طلاق

بس اللي بعرفو اللي بتكشف حرمة دينها وبيوت اقاربها لان المفروض كل المسيحين اقارب الك مستحيل تقدر

تستر حرمة نفسها  وهيني عمكلمك من مفهوم اسلامي بحت 


اكيد الي رجعه للموضوع سلام المسيح​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه مش شايف فين الوغى ريتمات فى الطلاق فى المسيحيه الامر واضح جدا

لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا  مفيهاش حجه دى نص من الانجيل ولازم نتقيد بيه

اما عم موضوع الغرب انتى مديه الموضوع اكبر من حقه

وعموما كل واحد شايف اللى بيعمل صح يبقى انا اكون زى ما اكون اهم حاجه انى مجرحش غيرى

طبعا مش كل الناس اللى بتعمله صح بس معتقدش خالص ان الموضوع يتاخد كده


وبرضه مينفعش نربط الشرق بالتخلف  فين ناس متحضره كتيييير

صدقينى انتى مديا الموضوع اكتر من حقه 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2009)

*



حتى ان الشاب لا يعترض ان لخطيبتة وزوجتة اصدقاء يا سلاااااااااااااام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

انا شايف ان كل واحد حر فى دى هو عاوز كده ده براحته وهى برضه من حقها انها ميكونش ليها او ليها اصدقاء وبعدين انتى نسيتى نقطة الثقه خالص





لو كان التقدم = الاباحية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

انتى اللى ربطى ده وانتى لوحدك المسئوله عند ده

مفيش معنى ابدا بيدل على التقدم بيسما الاباحيه


بصراحه من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه انتى مديا الموضوع اكبر من حقه بكتيير

حتى لو فى كده مش الاغلبيه وكل قاعده ولها شواز

*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2009)

*


عاشقة يسوع قال:



سلام ونعمه 

اسمحيلي اعلق على كلامك برغم عدم معرفتي اذا هيحذف ولا هيضل 

انا مسيحيه وبدوله غربيه 

لكن انا هعترض على شي تاني وهو بيع الاطفال 

كنتي عرفتي ان النسبه العظمى هي للمسلمين مش للمسيحيات 

التغطيه اختي مش كل شي في الدنيا فما الفايده هغطي جسمي واكشف اخلاقي 


بتحكي عن الصداقه  عاجبك التخلف الاسلامي اللي هو السبب في دمار كل بنات العرب 

عزيزتي اسمحيلي احكيلك شي بسيط من واقع معيشتي في بلد غربيه فيها الانحلال اللي بتحكي عنو 

في هالبلد برغم ان كل وحده عندها صديقها لكن حتى علاقه الصداقه فيها احترام وعدم خيانه

واللي بيخون صديقتو فهو خائن وبيتطلعو عليه بشكل قذر بعكس الدول العربيه اللي كل واحد 

بيخون زوجتو وبيتستر بستار الدين 


انا لا اخجل ان اقول للانسان اللي هختارو بصدق حبيبي لكن بخجل ارتبط بانسان عمري كلو

وانا ما بضمن مشاعري تجاهو وما بعرف مصيري معو حبيبي هكون بالنهايه الو وهيكون الي

لكن الزوج الي مش حبيب كيف هتضمني مشاعرك او مشاعرو ان ما تتجه لشخص تاني 

اي بيت مسيحي اللي خاب اللي خاب خاب فعلا بسبب الكلام اللي متل كلامك 



عدم التسامح هو اللي بيسبب الخراب واذا عنا بعض حالات طلاق المسلمين كل بيت فيه حالات طلاق













بس اللي بعرفو اللي بتكشف حرمة دينها وبيوت اقاربها لان المفروض كل المسيحين اقارب الك مستحيل تقدرتستر حرمة نفسها  وهيني عمكلمك من مفهوم اسلامي بحت 


اكيد الي رجعه للموضوع سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...



:download:



انت حولتى الحوار 
لمسار مختلف تماما 
يدل على فهم عصبى للموضوع 
فلست هنا بصدد المقارنة بين قيم الغرب وقيم الشرق 
انما اتحدث عن قناعة شخصية 
لموقف شخصى حبيت ان اشرككم معى فية للحوار وليس  للمهاترة او الا ستهانة بقيم الغرب 
او تسفيهها 

واعنى بالاكثر التقليد والتطبيق لقيم مختلفة بدون تحمل مسئوليتها 


اما 
الجمل اللى ظللتها بالاحمر 

فلانى مسيحية جدا 
اقول لك ربنا يسامحك 

وكان السيد المسيح وديعا ومتضعا 
قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف 
وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفى 
شكرا لى شربل 

اسفة 

عاشقة  يسوع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يوليو 2009)

لاء حزف لية يا اسما ؟

انتي طرحتي قضية موجودة فعلا في المجتمع الشرقي

انا معاكي ان فية حالات خارجة عن مجتمعنا

لكن مش معنى كدا اننا غلط

دي حالات شاذة زي الحمل و زي الصداقة مع الولد واحكي معاة في خصوصيات 

لكن الاغلبية الزمالة الجميلة البريئة والاخوة والاحترام 

بالنسبة لـ لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا

دي تعاليم ربنا يسوع المسيح ولازم ننفذها 

الكلام واضح مافيهاش لوغريتمات ولاحاجة

كمان بالنسبة للخطيب اللي يسمح لخطيبتة انة يكون ليها اصدقاء ولاد

دي بتختلف مفهومها من شخص لشخص

لو هو واثق في خطيبتة و واثق في الصديق والاهم انة واثق من نفسة

يبقى هيمانع لية ؟ واية السبب

احنا ماشيين في الالفية التالتة

فية كل دقيقة ولحظة اختراع جديد وتقدم وتطور

طالما اتربينا كويس وعلى طول المسيح قدامنا يبقى مايتخافش علينا ابدا 

ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> بصراحه مش شايف فين الوغى ريتمات فى الطلاق فى المسيحيه الامر واضح جدا
> 
> لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا  مفيهاش حجه دى نص من الانجيل ولازم نتقيد بيه
> 
> ...



:download:

اسفة مينا فية سوء فهم 
انا اقصد   اعترض على سهولة الطلاق بين مسيحى الغرب 
والذى 
اؤمن الايكون الا لعلة الزنا او الظروف المرضية  الصحية التى تقررها الكنيسة


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal

موضوعك متزن وبغاية الروعة

مع تعديل بسيط بالنسبة للزمالة..

معك بالنسبة للبس كنا احدى المرات نزور قبر قديس واذ دخلت فتاة 

لبسها (غير شكل خالص) فبدل ما الناس تزور وتصلي

اصبحوا يتفرجوا عليها  حتى في شباب ساروا ورائها..

داخل المكان المقدس..

بالنسبة للزمالة اكيد اليوم الاكثرية ماشية حسب الايام العاطلة التي 

يعتبرونها تقدم وما هو الا رجوع للوراء.

انما الزمالة كانت بين الرسل والمريمات 

ويوجد امثلة على ذالك..

قصدي مع قلة الاشخاص

الموثوق بهم ممكن نجد انسان نثق به ونتخذه صديقا

ولو لم نجده نصلي لايجاده ضمن ضوابط ومعايير مسيحية...

احييك على الموضوع  

الرب يسوع بقلبك دوما..


----------



## veronika (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك مهم  جدا و فعلا في ناس بتقلد الغرب في الغلط بس و بتعتبر الناس التانيه متخلفه 
بس برده في ناس ماشيه كويس و ممكن بنات يبقى لهم اصحاب ولاد بس في حدود و احترام في علاقتهم دي
و ياريت نقلد الغرب في الحاجات الكويسه و التزامهم و اجتهادهم و امانتهم في عملهم 
و انا مع راي فراشه انه طالما احنا متربيين على تعاليم  المسيح و تصرفاتنا على اساسها يبقى مايتخفش علينا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *تعرضت لموقف كدة
> هوة اللى خلانى
> اكتب هذا الموضوع
> وهو رايى الشخصى
> ...



*اختى العزيزه مع كامل احترامى لكل كلمة كتبتيها فى موضوعك  والذى وضحتى وعبرتى  فيه عن قناعتك الشخصيه فليس لنا حتى وأن اختلفنا معك أن نحاول أن  نقنعك بما هو يخالف رأيك .
ولكن وفى نقطه  صغيره أتمنى أن تقبلييها منى أحب أن أوضح لكى أن من السىء جداً أن نعمم أى شىء فليس كل البشر فى الغرب هم  منحلون وليس من الصحيح أن نصدق ما يحاول المجتمع الاسلامى زرعه فى أفكارنا عن الغرب وعاداته ليسهل لهم غسيل عقولنا  ورسم الاسلام على أنه دين الطهر والنقاء وهذا بالطبع مخالف للحقيقه .
لكى أن تقتنعى بأن الصداقه بين الشاب والفتاه غير موجوده ولكى أن تختارى اسلوب حياتك قبل الزواج وبعده .. ولكن لا تعممى فكرة  أن اى فتاه لها صديق شاب أو اصدقاء هى فتاه منحله وعديمة الاخلاق .. فلكل مجتمع عاداته وتقاليده واساليب التربيه مختلفه من مكان لاخر .
 عزيزتى لا علاقه  للتقدم بالاباحيه .. والاباحيه موجوده فى مجتماعتنا الشرقيه التى اعلنتى انك تتشرفى بانتمائك ليها  مثلها مثل الغرب ويمكن أكثر .. الموضوع ببساطه  ان مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه ترتدى نقاب يدارى الاباحيه حتى لا تراها أعيننا .
أرجو أن تتقبلى مرورى وتحياتى لشخصك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> اسمحيلي اعلق على كلامك برغم عدم معرفتي اذا هيحذف ولا هيضل
> 
> ...



*للحوار اصول يجب اتباعها وأهمها احترامنا لبعض وعدم التجريح بقصد أو بدون قصد أو القاء الاتهامات جزافاً 
تم التعديل لبعض العبارات التى استخدمتيها ورجاء عدم تكرارها 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## girgis2 (9 يوليو 2009)

*أنا عايز أقولك ان الاعلام الغربي اللي بيوصلنا هنا هو السبب في توصيل الفكرة السيئة دي عنهم لينا والسلاح اللي هما حبوا يغذوا العالم بيه هما أول ناس تضرروا منه وحاليا بدأوا يرجعوا تاني وبدأوا يهتموا بدينهم وبيحاربوا الاباحية وأكيد شوفتي أوباما بجلالة قدره قال أيه في جامعة القاهرة واعلانه لمحاربة Sexuality أو الاباحية*

*والجمعيات النسائية في الغرب الأن تسير على نفس المنهج وتعتبر أن ما يقدمه الاعلام من أباحية هي اهانة للمرأة وتصويرها على أنها فقط سلعة جسدية معروضة لمتعة الرجل ولا كرامة لها كأنسانة*

*يعني ببساطة مفيش أحلى من تقاليد وعادات مجتمعنا الشرقي*

*وأنا أهنيكي أختي العزيزة على قرارك النهائي*

*أوعي تغيريه*

*سلام المسيح*

*خلي بالك أنا قولتلك أختي وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير*

*يعني بالنسبة للاختلاط لازم يكون في حدود ومينفعشي نتكلم في خصوصياتنا حتى لو مع نفس الجنس*​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (9 يوليو 2009)

انا بعتذر لو ردي اعتبرتو اهانه او اساءه 

لكن انا شفت تهجم على البنات المسيحيات تحديدا 

وهالشي دايقني  لان لو انتي شفتي  موقف او اتعرضتي لموقف استدعى منك 

تكتبي كلامك فانا كمان شفت مواقف 

لنساء مسيحيات بينضربو وبينهانو وبينساء الهم بكل الاشكال وبيسكتو وبيتحملو وقاعدين ببيوتهم 

بس عشان كلام الناس وعشان هاد نصيبهم 

واتعرفت ع بنات من مصر كل ما اسالهم ما تطلعو بيحكو ما بينفع اهلنا ما بيرضو لان بيخافو علينا 

ما بعرف انتو كيف بتحكمو عالامور بس انا عني لما بشوف وحده اتاذت وكل مشكلتها عادات باليه كسبها زوجها من الشرق 

ومن تعاليم الاسلام اللي اترسخت في شبابنا المسيحي بتالم  

لما بشوف بنات محرومين من الطلعه والدخله الا بمحرم هههههه مع انهم مسيحيات بنقهر 

يمكن كلامي كان قاسي لكن الاكيد ما كان القصد اسئ لحد معين انما  

لان لما نذكر شي المفروض نذكرو بكل الحقائق اللي فيه مش ناخد جزء ونترك جزء وللاسف

ان هاد كمان من موروثات الاسلام 

انا دخلت الموضوع لاعتذر عن ردي السابق 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2009)

> *لى صديق واصدقاء ذكور اخرج معهم واتحدث معهم فى كل خصوصياتى
> 
> فى مجتمع غطى المراة بالكامل
> واعتبرها عورة او عاهة يجب تخباتها
> ...


المجتمع علية عبئ كبير جدا من تلك النواحى
فاهو من جعلكم هذا
مجتمع اسلامى متخلف
هو من قال حلال وحرام
هو من قال فتاوى فتاوى واشياء عجيبة 
هو من خبأء المرأة وجعلها عورة وشيئ ناقص
هو من حرم على راحتة وحلل على راحتة و طبعا بمساعدة حكومة ظالمة 
ماذا تنتظرى بعد ذلك 
لا تعليق لانى واثق ان كلامى دة هيتفهم اوى




> *فى الغرب
> 
> تركت الحرية الشخصية واعلاء قيمة الانا
> الى ابعد الحدود بلا اى ضوابط
> ...


لماذا التحامل على المجتمع الغربى 
عموما انت لست واحدة منة لكى تحكمى علية بتلك الاتهامات 
الاعلام العربى قد اعمى اعيونكم بنقل غرائب وعجائب المجتمع(الكافر) فى نظرهم كا مسلمين ومجتمع عربى
لا تعتمدى على ترهات تقال فى الصحف والتى فى العربية
انصحك بالزيارة لاى دولة اوربية وانتى فعلا هتحترمى اهلها
ولا تدعى عليهم انهم منحلين فأنت لا تعرف غير الجوانب السيئة 
بمعنى انك بتشوفى الكوب  نصف الكوب الفاضى بدلا من نصف الكوب المليان
عزيزتى
هقول كلمة واحدة واتمنى ادراكها كويس جدا 
 البلاوى اللى بيحصل فى البلاد العربية اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف 
اللى بتحصل فى الدول الاوربية
بس الفرق انهم بيعملوها من تحت لتحت من غير ما حدا ياخد بالة
لكن المجتمع الاوربى صريح فى تعاملاتة وميولة وفى العادى جدا كل شيء بالنسبالة
اة فى حاجات كتير مو بتوافقنا كا مسيحين 
بس المنظور هون للمجتمع .. لا اكثر من هيك
بس صدقينى بيكفى انهم بنى ادمين يستاهلوا الاحترام 
لو عايزة مصايب اجيبلك اللى انتى عايزاة دة مافيش اسهل من انى الاقى جرايمهم


> *والعجيب ان الامر اصبح كامر لا يناقش
> 
> حتى ان الشاب لا يعترض ان لخطيبتة وزوجتة اصدقاء يا سلاااااااااااااام *


اسم الصليب
طيب وشو المشكلة بهيك فعلا 
مادام كل شيئ بحدود انا شايف انة بالعادى 
مو شرط ابدا انهم بيكونو بيحكوا بخصوصيات علشان يكونو اصدقاء او علشان يتشهو بالغرب
الصداقة شيئ جميل ومطلوب من الكل
اسمحيلى اختى العزيزة بسؤال..!!
مانتى هلا بتحكى معنا 
بتسألى علينا وبنسأل عليكى
بتحبينا وبنحبك
بنشارك بعض وبنفرح وبنحزن وبنستقبل كلمة شكر وبننقد 
بتعملى كل دة لية
وازاى بتسمحى لنفسك مثلا تحكى معانا ؟؟
الا اذا هاد شيء حصل وبحدود
اتمنى تكونى فهمانى 
وللعلم اختى العزيزة
كتير ناس بيبقى الها صدجاقات على النت وبيحكو بخصوصياتهم
الحكاية معممة مو بالنسبة للواقع وبس
وهاد راجع للميول المكبتة واللى صنعت هيك فى الشخصية العربية
ان لست متحاملا على حدا .. لانى مصرى
بس ياريت نكون على وعى اكبر من كلامنا هاد


> *وبعدين تسالوا لية البيت المسيحى خاااااااااااااااااااب *


خلاص بقينا احنا مصدر الجريمة؟؟
خلاص كل افعال شهوانية وشيطانية بتصدر بتبقى من المسيحى؟؟
يااااااااااة قد كدة المجتمع مأثر علينا؟؟؟
اسم الصليب حاسس انها جملة غريبة
عموما ان كتبت بما فية الكفاية فيكى تراجعى كلامى وتستنتجى اكيد العيب فى اية او عند مين
وان البيت المسيحى خاب ولا لسة مثل ما بتحكى؟؟
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

veronika قال:


> موضوعك مهم  جدا و فعلا في ناس بتقلد الغرب في الغلط بس و بتعتبر الناس التانيه متخلفه
> بس برده في ناس ماشيه كويس و ممكن بنات يبقى لهم اصحاب ولاد بس في حدود و احترام في علاقتهم دي
> و ياريت نقلد الغرب في الحاجات الكويسه و التزامهم و اجتهادهم و امانتهم في عملهم
> و انا مع راي فراشه انه طالما احنا متربيين على تعاليم  المسيح و تصرفاتنا على اساسها يبقى مايتخفش علينا​



:download:

شكرا فيرونيكى على ردك الهادى اللطيف 
الذى يعلن وجهة نظرك بوداعة 

وارجو ان تتابعى معى الردود والتفاعل 
وانا معاك فى رايك اننا نقلد الحلو وهو كثير فى القيم الغربية 
لكن انا اقصد عدم الحكمة فى التقليد والتطبيق 
من فضلك ابقى معى فى هذا الموضوع 
وتابعىة معى فيرونيكى


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​






أنا عايز أقولك ان الاعلام الغربي اللي بيوصلنا هنا هو السبب في توصيل الفكرة السيئة دي عنهم لينا والسلاح اللي هما حبوا يغذوا العالم بيه هما أول ناس تضرروا منه وحاليا بدأوا يرجعوا تاني وبدأوا يهتموا بدينهم وبيحاربوا الاباحية وأكيد شوفتي أوباما بجلالة قدره قال أيه في جامعة القاهرة واعلانه لمحاربة Sexuality أو الاباحية

:download:

*انا معاك girgisfairjohn
فى كلامك دة فعلا 
لكن من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان 
وهذا ما حدث من الاعلام الغربى 
واقدر للاعلام الغربى صراحتة ووضوحة 
فتلك قيمة رائعة احترمها جدااااااااااااااااااااا فى الغرب كلة الصراحة والوضوح 

حتى فى مواجهة الاخطاء وعرضها *
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]

*والجمعيات النسائية في الغرب الأن تسير على نفس المنهج وتعتبر أن ما يقدمه الاعلام من أباحية هي اهانة للمرأة وتصويرها على أنها فقط سلعة جسدية معروضة لمتعة الرجل ولا كرامة لها كأنسانة*


:download:

*دى كمان نقطة اتفق معاك فيها *

*يعني ببساطة مفيش أحلى من تقاليد وعادات مجتمعنا الشرقي*

*وأنا أهنيكي أختي العزيزة على قرارك النهائي*

*أوعي تغيريه*

*

:download:

شكرا لتشجيعك وصدقك ومشاركتك 
وبقوة ربنا لا يمكن اغير اعتقادى وقناعتى 
لانى انفذها بملاء ارادتى وكامل اختيارى 


سلام المسيح*

*خلي بالك أنا قولتلك أختي وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير*

*

:download:

فهماك طبعا 
وهذا ما اقصدة الاخوة والزمالة

دى قيمة احترمها جدا 
والا فلماذا انا معكم فى الحوار العام على النت 
 بس بحدود جادة فعلا 
اذ قبل كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك 
يعني بالنسبة للاختلاط لازم يكون في حدود ومينفعشي نتكلم في خصوصياتنا حتى لو مع نفس الجنس





*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع;1478489


انا بعتذر لو ردي اعتبرتو اهانه او اساءه 

:download:

*وانا قابلة اعتذارك 
تعرفى لية *





*علشان *

:download:
لكن انا شفت تهجم على البنات المسيحيات تحديدا 


:download:

*
لانى حسيت بغيرتك الصادقة على بنات يسوع 
لكن غضبك من *


وهالشي دايقني  لان لو انتي شفتي  موقف او اتعرضتي لموقف استدعى منك 

تكتبي كلامك فانا كمان شفت مواقف 

لنساء مسيحيات بينضربو وبينهانو وبينساء الهم بكل الاشكال وبيسكتو وبيتحملو وقاعدين ببيوتهم 

بس عشان كلام الناس وعشان هاد نصيبهم 

واتعرفت ع بنات من مصر كل ما اسالهم ما تطلعو بيحكو ما بينفع اهلنا ما بيرضو لان بيخافو علينا 

ما بعرف انتو كيف بتحكمو عالامور بس انا عني لما بشوف وحده اتاذت وكل مشكلتها عادات باليه كسبها زوجها من الشرق 

ومن تعاليم الاسلام اللي اترسخت في شبابنا المسيحي بتالم  

لما بشوف بنات محرومين من الطلعه والدخله الا بمحرم هههههه مع انهم مسيحيات بنقهر 


:download:

*فمقدرة غضبك *


يمكن كلامي كان قاسي لكن الاكيد ما كان القصد اسئ لحد معين

:download:
*
مسمحاك رغم قسوتك 
علشان خاطر صادق غيرتك على مسيحيتك 
وعلشان اسمك الحلو على المنتدى 
عاشقة يسوع
كمان شجاعتك 
انتى شخصية جميلة 
وياريت تتابعى معى التعليقات 
واحب بجد استفاد برايك 


* انما  

لان لما نذكر شي المفروض نذكرو بكل الحقائق اللي فيه مش ناخد جزء ونترك جزء وللاسف

ان هاد كمان من موروثات الاسلام 

انا دخلت الموضوع لاعتذر عن ردي السابق 

:download:








سلام المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

> [/color][/size]​






:download:


just member;1478585
المجتمع علية عبئ كبير جدا من تلك النواحى
فاهو من جعلكم هذا
مجتمع اسلامى متخلف
هو من قال حلال وحرام
هو من قال فتاوى فتاوى واشياء عجيبة 
هو من خبأء المرأة وجعلها عورة وشيئ ناقص
هو من حرم على راحتة وحلل على راحتة و طبعا بمساعدة حكومة ظالمة 
ماذا تنتظرى بعد ذلك 
لا تعليق لانى واثق ان كلامى دة هيتفهم اوى



 :download:

*انا معاك فى كل ما تقولة 
بدون ذكر او تخبيط فى اى احد 
لانى بصراحة لا يهمنى سوى مسيحيتى 
ولا يعنينى ولا يبنينى ولا يهمنى 
اى دين اخر *




لماذا التحامل على المجتمع الغربى 
عموما انت لست واحدة منة لكى تحكمى علية بتلك الاتهامات 

:download:

*مافيش تحامل على الغرب 
انما على تقليدنا وتطبيقنا المسىء لاى قيمة غربية 
بدون حكمة ولا مناسبة لطبيعتنا وحرارة شرقيتنا *


الاعلام العربى قد اعمى اعيونكم بنقل غرائب وعجائب المجتمع(الكافر) فى نظرهم كا مسلمين ومجتمع عربى
لا تعتمدى على ترهات تقال فى الصحف والتى فى العربية
انصحك بالزيارة لاى دولة اوربية وانتى فعلا هتحترمى اهلها
ولا تدعى عليهم انهم منحلين فأنت لا تعرف غير الجوانب السيئة 
بمعنى انك بتشوفى الكوب  نصف الكوب الفاضى بدلا من نصف الكوب المليان

:download:

*من غير زيارة 
انا احترم جدا صراحة ووضوح الغرب 
فى مواجهتة لنفسة *





عزيزتى
هقول كلمة واحدة واتمنى ادراكها كويس جدا 
 البلاوى اللى بيحصل فى البلاد العربية اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف 
اللى بتحصل فى الدول الاوربية
بس الفرق انهم بيعملوها من تحت لتحت من غير ما حدا ياخد بالة
لكن المجتمع الاوربى صريح فى تعاملاتة وميولة وفى العادى جدا كل شيء بالنسبالة
اة فى حاجات كتير مو بتوافقنا كا مسيحين 
بس المنظور هون للمجتمع .. لا اكثر من هيك
بس صدقينى بيكفى انهم بنى ادمين يستاهلوا الاحترام 
لو عايزة مصايب اجيبلك اللى انتى عايزاة دة مافيش اسهل من انى الاقى جرايمهم


:download:
*ما يهمنيش اعرفها 
رغم تاكدى وعلمى بوجودها *





اسم الصليب
طيب وشو المشكلة بهيك فعلا 
مادام كل شيئ بحدود انا شايف انة بالعادى 
مو شرط ابدا انهم بيكونو بيحكوا بخصوصيات علشان يكونو اصدقاء او علشان يتشهو بالغرب
الصداقة شيئ جميل ومطلوب من الكل
اسمحيلى اختى العزيزة بسؤال..!!
مانتى هلا بتحكى معنا 
بتسألى علينا وبنسأل عليكى
بتحبينا وبنحبك
بنشارك بعض وبنفرح وبنحزن وبنستقبل كلمة شكر وبننقد 
بتعملى كل دة لية
وازاى بتسمحى لنفسك مثلا تحكى معانا ؟؟
الا اذا هاد شيء حصل وبحدود


:download:
وحد اعترض على كدة 
ما انا فعلا يسعدنى محاوراتكم وتفاعلكم ومحبتكم 
هو انا كاتبة الموضوع فى الشات 
دة علنى فى موقع محترم مسيحى 
لكل الناس على النت 
انما التخطى للخصوصيات 
والتباسط والتساهل بغير حكمة 
او فى الخفاء 
فقناعتى الشخصية ترفضها 
ولا تدين من لا يقتنع بها 
ماانا من اول الموضوع قلت رايى الشخصى وقناعتى اللى بسلك بيها 

اتمنى تكونى فهمانى 
وللعلم اختى العزيزة
كتير ناس بيبقى الها صدجاقات على النت وبيحكو بخصوصياتهم
الحكاية معممة مو بالنسبة للواقع وبس
وهاد راجع للميول المكبتة واللى صنعت هيك فى الشخصية العربية
ان لست متحاملا على حدا .. لانى مصرى

:download:

مصرى ازاى بهاد وهيك  :new6:



بس ياريت نكون على وعى اكبر من كلامنا هاد

خلاص بقينا احنا مصدر الجريمة؟؟
خلاص كل افعال شهوانية وشيطانية بتصدر بتبقى من المسيحى؟؟

:download:

بلاش عصبية هيك 
اكيد لما تقرا الردود 
ممكن تفهم وجهة نظرى اكتر 

يااااااااااة قد كدة المجتمع مأثر علينا؟؟؟
اسم الصليب حاسس انها جملة غريبة
عموما ان كتبت بما فية الكفاية فيكى تراجعى كلامى وتستنتجى اكيد العيب فى اية او عند مين
وان البيت المسيحى خاب ولا لسة مثل ما بتحكى؟؟
سلام ونعمة


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2009)

> مصرى ازاى بهاد وهيك :new6:


*معلش قالو اللى مايعرفك يجهلك *
*مافى مشكلة من ضحكة على هيك*​ 


> بلاش عصبية هيك
> اكيد لما تقرا الردود
> ممكن تفهم وجهة نظرى اكتر​


*عصبية...؟؟!!!*

*اكيد حضرتك فهمتى غلط*
*وبدى قريت الردود*
*لكنى طرحت رأيى*
*بتأسف*​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (9 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه كلامك وذوقك احرجني كتيررر 

وانا بعتذرلك كتيرر عن كلامي و اسلوبي


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

> لاء حزف لية يا اسما ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

> asmicheal





:download:

*كليمو;1477868
موضوعك متزن وبغاية الروعة

مع تعديل بسيط بالنسبة للزمالة..

:download:

شكرا كليمو 










معك بالنسبة للبس كنا احدى المرات نزور قبر قديس واذ دخلت فتاة 

لبسها (غير شكل خالص) فبدل ما الناس تزور وتصلي

اصبحوا يتفرجوا عليها  حتى في شباب ساروا ورائها..

داخل المكان المقدس..

بالنسبة للزمالة اكيد اليوم الاكثرية ماشية حسب الايام العاطلة التي 

يعتبرونها تقدم وما هو الا رجوع للوراء.

انما الزمالة كانت بين الرسل والمريمات 

:download:



انما الزمالة كانت بين الرسل والمريمات 


دى اجمل جملة فى الموضوع كلة 
وملخص لكل ما اقصدة 








ويوجد امثلة على ذالك..





قصدي مع قلة الاشخاص

الموثوق بهم ممكن نجد انسان نثق به ونتخذه صديقا

ولو لم نجده نصلي لايجاده ضمن ضوابط ومعايير مسيحية...

احييك على الموضوع  

الرب يسوع بقلبك دوما..*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *كليمو;1477868
> موضوعك متزن وبغاية الروعة
> ...




*
انا فهمت قصدك منيح

لاني عايش ببلد زي الاجانب لا بل ازود شوية بالنسبة للحرية

لانننا مررنا بحروب كثيرة زادة من القصص  التي قصدتيها

ففي حوار مع الشباب

بين رئيس دير عندنا وكنت موجودا وبين الشباب 

مع العلم بان هؤلاء الشبان نفسهم المرتلين...
....
ساتي من الاخر..
قالوا
اننا الان عملنا واجباتنا مع الرب 

وضعنا دولار في الصينية

فقير على الباب اعطيناه دولار ايضا

انرنا شمعة بنصف دولار..
اخيرا ساهمنا بالترتيل في القداس

الان دور اجسادنا 
عملنا واجباتنا مع الرب..

لقد اصيب الريس بالذهول بعد محاولة اقناعهم بان الرب يسوع اناني....
لا يرضى باحد معه...او الخطيئة..
او التقوى والايمان..والعبادة الصحيحة..
جوابهم..

((ليك وين بعدك ودي عبارة لبنانية..))

يعني انت فين والدنيا اصبحت فين..
عملولوه محاضرة  في الذي يسمونه تقدم...هههههههههه
انهي ردى هنا ما زال لدي الكثير..

انما زي ما قالت الاخت دونا واحييها..
الردود يجب ان تكون ضمن قواعد اللياقة اذ نحن بمنتدى مسيحي
وبالذات منتدى الكنيسة..

سلام المسيح
*


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2009)

*احنا مالنا بالشرق والغرب والكلام دة كله 
احنا لينا طريق ماشيين فيه   طريق السما
مفتكرش ان الشرق هيعجبك  وان المتغطيين هما اللى كويسين والاباحيين الاوروبيين وحشين 
السعودية فيها اكبر نسبة شذوذ جنسى فى العالم 
ومع ذلك كلهم متغطيين على الاخر
الفكرة مش شرق وغرب 
او مين احسن من مين 
عايزة تعيشى صح فى الدنيا 
عيشى الانجيل
عاوزة تختارى بين شرق وغرب ومين احسن من مين 
فهنا فيه الوحش وهنا فيه الوحش 
والصداقة بين الولد والبنت المسيحيين بحق مفهاش اى مشكله 
لان المسيحى بجد ربنا جوة قلبه 
ومن فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> انا فهمت قصدك منيح
> 
> لاني عايش ببلد زي الاجانب لا بل ازود شوية بالنسبة للحرية
> ...






قصدي يا اسما 

مش عليكى ابدا

قصدي زي ما قصدت الاخت دونا

انه الناس 

اللي عايزة تدخل  وتناقش

تتناقش وتكون الردود ضمن اللياقة..
وقد فرحت جدا 

باعادة رد الاخت  (((  عاشقة يسوع))))
وتصحيح ردها


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> قصدي يا اسما
> 
> مش عليكى ابدا
> 
> ...




:download:*

شكرا يا جبل لبنان ابهجنى مرورك 
انا كمان فرحانة جدا من شجاعة وقوة شخصية عاشقة يسوع 
واتضاعها واعتذارها ومحبتها *

*ليك اهدى هذة الصور 

لجبال لبنان 
وعلى فكرة اعشق الجبال ثم البحار 
و رفعت عينى الى الجبال من حيث ياتى عونى 
معونتى من عند الرب 
صانع السماء والارض
ربنا يحافظ عليك 
فى الطريق الضيق لملكوت السموات *

:download:








































*اختك asmicheal*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *احنا مالنا بالشرق والغرب والكلام دة كله
> احنا لينا طريق ماشيين فيه   طريق السما
> مفتكرش ان الشرق هيعجبك  وان المتغطيين هما اللى كويسين والاباحيين الاوروبيين وحشين
> السعودية فيها اكبر نسبة شذوذ جنسى فى العالم
> ...






:download:






*

شكرا لمشاركتك

oesi_no;1479231

 واتفق معك فى كثير من رايك

اختكasmicheal *


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *تعرضت لموقف كدة
> هوة اللى خلانى
> اكتب هذا الموضوع
> وهو رايى الشخصى
> ...



ودمتى بود
اى بحب​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ودمتى بود
> اى بحب​



:download:

*
رجاء تقرا التعليقات السابقة 
يا وليم تل 
حتى لا اعيد مناقشة 
نقاط اراها متشابهة 
مع ما سبق 

وشكرا لرايك ودقتك وصراحتك *


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *
> رجاء تقرا التعليقات السابقة
> ...






> اتمنى ان يكون حوارا وليس مجرد فرض فكرة


​
asmicheal

من مقولتى السابقة وكانت فى بداية حوارى معك دليلا واضحا
انى قرأت موضوعك خاصة وانة ليس المرة الاولى التى اقرأ فية هذا الموضوع
لأنة منتشر فى المنتديات الخليجية الأسلامية وقرأت ايضا جميع ردود احبائى
وايضا ردودك عليهم وأصبت بنوع من الاحباط لما حدث خلالة ودون ذكر ذلك وتصرفت كعضو سلبى وخرجت بلا رد
وهذا ما لم اتعود علية فقررت ان ارد على موضوعك بطريقتى الخاصة احتراما لك ولموضوعك
وصدقينى كنت متوقع عدم مناقشتك لى فى كل ما سردتة حتى ولو كان مكررا فى ردود اخرى حسب قولك وهذا هو ابسط اساسيات المناقشة احترام المناقش حتى ولو اختلف معى فى الرأى وفى نفس الوقت توصيل الفكرة المتبنية بأسلوب سلس حتى اقنع الاخرين بها او ارجع انا عن فكرتى هذة وللأسف هذا ايضا لم اجدة هنا 
واقول الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
رغم عدم توفرة هنا حيث كان ردك شكرا دون بذل عناء المناقشة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> asmicheal
> 
> من مقولتى السابقة وكانت فى بداية حوارى معك دليلا واضحا
> ...






:download:

مقدرش على زعل ملك الاحساس وليم تل 

بجد متاسفة 

انما حسيت انى اتكلمت كتير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فخفت اضايقكم من الملل
لذا 
رديت عليك كدة 
انا متاسفة:smi411:


حضرتك عمرك ما كنت سلبى 
ولا افهم كيف انشر مجرد فكرة 
وانا من اول الموضوع اقول انة قناعتى الشخصية 

كمان احباط لية 
انا معرفش لية تحول الموضوع لمسار لا اعنية بالمرة 
فلا اعطى الغرب كل الاباحية 
ولااقول ان الشرق كلة الطهارة 

ولا قصدت اى دين 
لانى لا يهمنى ولا يعنينى الا مسيحيتى 


ببساطة وليم تل 
اقصد التطبيق الخاطى والمنقوص وغير المسئول 
لقيمة الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة 

وارى من وجهة نظرى البحتة 
الشخصية 
انى افضل الزمالة ببرائتها 
واتحفظ على الصداقة والخصوصية  لمن ارتبط بة فقط 

ولا ادين ولا اجبر ولا اسفة باى راى معارض 
انما اعرض وجهة نظر خاصة وشخصية ومختلفة 
فهل اجرمت 

:download:
بجد يشرفنى مناقشتك 



اختك asmicheal


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مقدرش على زعل ملك الاحساس وليم تل
> 
> ...



وشكرا على متابعتك لردى 

وحظك كدة لازم تذوقى حتة غلاسة من زعيم الغلاسة :t30:

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2009)

> ببساطة وليم تل
> اقصد التطبيق الخاطى والمنقوص وغير المسئول
> لقيمة الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة
> 
> ...


*لو سمحتيلى يا حبيبتى بعودة جديده لموضوعك الذى ارى أنه متشعب من حيث  أنه يحتوى على نقاط عديده تستحق المناقشه .
لفتت نظرى كثيرا عبارتك (اقصد التطبيق الخاطى والمنقوص وغير المسئول 
لقيمة الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة )
ذلك معناه أن المشكله سببها من وجهة نظرك سو ء التطبيق وليس عدم الاعتقاد بوجود صداقه بين الفتاه والشاب .. هنا أريد أن الفت نظرك لشىء هام وهو أننا نبنى معتقداتنا وارائنا وقناعاتنا من تجاربنا الشخصيه فأن مررنا مثلا بتجربة  حب فاشله لا نستطيع وقتها أن  نحكم بعدم وجود الحب من اساسه لكن الاصح أن نرجع فشلنا لسوء اختيار نا أو لاى سبب أخر أياً كان ..ولان لكل قاعده شواز كما هو معروف يجب  أن نعى أنه هناك  من يطبق الصداقه كما ينبغى ووعلى أصولها حتى أن لم نقابلها بأنفسنا ولكنها موجوده فى تجارب الاخرين .
النقطه الاخرى وكما أشرت فى مشاركه سابقه  أنا أكره جدااا فكرة التعميم على أى شىء ولذلك من الخطأ جدااا أن نتحدث عن الزماله ونقول أنها دائماً بريئه .. على العكس تماما فالبرأه غالباً لا تتفق مع الزماله لوجود عامل مضاد يسمى المنافسه والمصلحه على عكس الصداقه  .. وأعذرينى أن كنت متشدده فى دفاعى عن مفهوم الصداقه لانى أعشق الصداقه   وأرى فيها قيمه جميله لا ابالغ أن قلت أنها أحياناً تكون أجمل من قيمة الحب .
أما عبارتك الاخيره (واتحفظ على الصداقة والخصوصية لمن ارتبط بة فقط ) فهذه حريتك الشخصيه ونحن نحترمها .
اتمنى ألا يكون حوارى ممل بالنسبه لك ولكنى أجد فيكى شخصيه جميله استمتع معها بالحوار .. ربنا يوفقك .*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

> النقطه الاخرى وكما أشرت فى مشاركه سابقه أنا أكره جدااا فكرة التعميم على أى شىء ولذلك من الخطأ جدااا أن نتحدث عن الزماله ونقول أنها دائماً بريئه .. على العكس تماما فالبرأه غالباً لا تتفق مع الزماله لوجود عامل مضاد يسمى المنافسه والمصلحه على عكس الصداقه ..



فينك دندون
بقالى مدة ما غلستش عليكى :94:
وبصراحة ما صدقت اصطادلك حاجة
وحقا الزمالة فيها منافسة ولا تنسى ايضا ان الصداقة هى الاخرى فيها منافسة
وبالتالى اذا قلنا الزمالة ليست دائما بريئة فهذا ينطبق ايضا على الصداقة
وعلية اقول فأن الزمالة او الصداقة طالما فى مفهومها الصحيح فهى شىء رائع
المهم ان يتخللها المحبة والبعد عن الانا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> فينك دندون
> بقالى مدة ما غلستش عليكى :94:
> وبصراحة ما صدقت اصطادلك حاجة
> وحقا الزمالة فيها منافسة ولا تنسى ايضا ان الصداقة هى الاخرى فيها منافسة
> ...



*اهلا عزيزى وليم اصطاد براحتك ولا يهمك ههههه
 :smi411: حقيقى مش حابه اشتت الموضوع ولكنى سأضع ردى المتواضع هنا وأن طلبت منى صاحبة الموضوع حذفه سأحذفه فورا وأن أحببت يا وليم فتح موضوع خاص بهذه النقطه فلا مانع
أنا قصدت ببساطه ان الزماله  عنصر البراءه فيها ضعيف بسبب وجود المنافسه والمصلحه ولا تنسى أننا لا نختار زملاءنا ولكنهم مفروضين علينا وعلاقة العمل أو الدراسه تضع الزماله فى اطار ضيق ومحدود من العلاقات الانسانيه على عكس الصداقه واقصد هنا الصداقه الحقيقيه التى من المفترض أن تخلو من المنافسه أو المصلحه بل على العكس المحبه وتفضيل مصلحة الصديق من أهم اركانها غير أنه من الاساسى أننا نختار اصدقائنا بكامل ارادتنا 
على الله تكون فهمتنى :smil8: هههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اهلا عزيزى وليم اصطاد براحتك ولا يهمك ههههه
> :smi411: حقيقى مش حابه اشتت الموضوع ولكنى سأضع ردى المتواضع هنا وأن طلبت منى صاحبة الموضوع حذفه سأحذفه فورا وأن أحببت يا وليم فتح موضوع خاص بهذه النقطه فلا مانع
> أنا قصدت ببساطه ان الزماله  عنصر البراءه فيها ضعيف بسبب وجود المنافسه والمصلحه ولا تنسى أننا لا نختار زملاءنا ولكنهم مفروضين علينا وعلاقة العمل أو الدراسه تضع الزماله فى اطار ضيق ومحدود من العلاقات الانسانيه على عكس الصداقه واقصد هنا الصداقه الحقيقيه التى من المفترض أن تخلو من المنافسه أو المصلحه بل على العكس المحبه وتفضيل مصلحة الصديق من أهم اركانها غير أنه من الاساسى أننا نختار اصدقائنا بكامل ارادتنا
> على الله تكون فهمتنى :smil8: هههههههه​*



اعتقد دونا ان اختنا الغالية لن تعترض لانة ليس تشتيتا بل فى صلب الموضوع
وهو احد افرع الموضوع وهذا ما قلتية انتى فى ردك السابق
وحقا ان الزمالة مفروضة علينا سواء فى العمل او الدراسة واضيف فى محيط المجتمع ايضا
او من خلال الكنيسة او من خلال المنتدى وهى البداية لاى صداقة كما ان المنافسة او المصلحة 
ستكون متوفرة سواء فى الزمالة او الصداقة اذا المهم ليس فى كونها مجرد زمالة ام صداقة
لان الاهم هو الانتقاء الصحيح للزمالة او الصداقة بحيث تكون بلا غرض او هدف بعيدة عن الانا
وان اردتى امثلة على ذلك من واقع تجربتى فأنا دائما جاهز 
30:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

*انا المره دى بقى اللى اصطدتلك حاجه يا وليم هههههه
أولا عاوزه منك امثله عن وجود مصلحه أومنافسه ما فى علاقة صداقه حقيقيه واؤكد على وصف حقيقيه .
ثانياً الا تجد تعارض بين تعبيرك (لان الاهم هو الانتقاء الصحيح للزمالة او الصداقة بحيث تكون بلا غرض او هدف بعيدة عن الانا) وبين اصرارك على افتراض وجود  عنصر المصلحه فى الصداقه .
وعلى فكره ليس من الضرورى أبداًٍ أ ن تتحول الزماله لصداقه ولا أن الصداقه دائما تبدأ بزماله 
 حاسه ان asmicheal هتيجى تضربنا هههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (10 يوليو 2009)

> انا المره دى بقى اللى اصطدتلك حاجه يا وليم هههههه



حقا شىء يسعدنى




> أولا عاوزه منك امثله عن وجود مصلحه أومنافسه ما فى علاقة صداقه حقيقيه واؤكد على وصف حقيقيه .



للأسف سنارتك طلعت فاضية بزمتك وبالمنطق ممكن تكون صداقة حقيقية وفى نفس الوقت 
يشوبها مصلحة او منافسة وعايزة مثال كمان يا رايقة فعندما قلت امثلة بمعنى صداقة بمفهومها
الظاهرى وليس الباطنى وصحصحى معايا للون ههههههههههههههه




> ثانياً الا تجد تعارض بين تعبيرك (لان الاهم هو الانتقاء الصحيح للزمالة او الصداقة بحيث تكون بلا غرض او هدف بعيدة عن الانا) وبين اصرارك على افتراض وجود عنصر المصلحه فى الصداقه .



للأسف هنا ايضا تاة صيدك حيث فعلتى كمن قالوا لا تقربوا الصلاة عند احبائنا ولم يكملوا الاية
لاننى قلت بالحرف الواحد المهم ليس فى كونها مجرد زمالة ام صداقة
لان الاهم هو الانتقاء الصحيح للزمالة او الصداقة بحيث تكون بلا غرض او هدف بعيدة عن الانا
اما اصرارى على افتراض عنصر المصلحة فى الصداقة فهذا شىء بديهى عندما تكون غير صدوقة
ولا انتى شايفة ان كل الاصدقاء ملايكة وعجبى :36_22_26:




> وعلى فكره ليس من الضرورى أبداًٍ أ ن تتحول الزماله لصداقه ولا أن الصداقه دائما تبدأ بزماله



بأعتبار الزمالة تنطبق على من معى فى العمل او الدراسة او فى الكنيسة او فى المنتدى ...الخ
اذا فهى بداية اى صداقة وقد تكون صداقة حميمية او غير حميمية فهى تظهر من خلال مواقف




> حاسه ان asmicheal هتيجى تضربنا هههههه[/
> QUOTE]





> لا تقلى وليم جاهز دائما :bomb: :boxing: :nunu0000:


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2009)

*












:download:


:download:


:download:


شكرا لزعماء الغلاسة 

وليم تل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و الجميلة دونا نبيل


اروح فيكم فيييييييييييييييين 
انا مجرد عضوة غلبانة 
ليس لى انتمائات حزبية فى حزب  الغلاسة 


اختكم asmicheal 

مش  اسما *:t37:


----------



## ارووجة (10 يوليو 2009)

المنطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق...الحـــــــــدود
يعني يكون عندك اصحاب شباب بس  ضمن الحدود ضمن المنطق يعني المعاملة بين بعض متل الاخــــــــوة 
انا مش مع بعض الشرق المتشدد ولا مع بعض الغرب المفلوت 
انا مع الباقي مع الوســـــط

اكون انفتاحية  بشكل  منطقي  حتى اكون ماشية مع طريقة  الحياة الحالية والتطور العلمي الثقافي والتطور الاجتماعي بس ضمن حدود
وماانسى حدودي وديني  واخلاقي اللي تربيت عليهم

بس

شكرا عالموضوع الحلووو


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kokaa_kokaa (11 يوليو 2009)

انا احب ان اشارك فى الموضوع برأيى الشخصى وهو ان انتى بكلامك دة تبقى بتنظرى الى الطبقة السطحية او بمعنى اوضح القشرة الخارجية للمجتمعات المنغلقة على نفسها وبناتها وشبابها يعنى اية الفايدة ان البنت مغطية جسدها بالكامل وعاملة نفسها محترمة وهى اصلا مش كدة قدام الناس بتخرج من البيت بلبس محترم ومحتشم لكن برة فى الشارع عارفة بتعمل اية بتغير هدومها وتلبس ابشع الملابس 
اية يعنى قدام اهلها عمرها ماتكلمت مع شاب لكن برة البيت وبعيد عن عيون الناس بتتكلم مع الشباب 
يعنى من الاخر الاختشام اللى انتى بصة علية دة عبارة عن اكذوبة بيكذبوها على نفسهم قبل مايكذبوها على الناس كلهم 
وان كان البنات المسيحيات اكثر تحرر شوية لكن هما مش بيعملو حاجة غلط واية المشكلة لما اتكلم مع الاصدقاء الشباب فى مجال العمل او الدراسة انتى بتقولى ان دة عيب لكن لو دة كان حصل بعيد عن عيون الناس كأنى بسرق بالظبط ماكنش دة هيقى عيب عارفة لية لان محدش شايف 
هما اة محتشمين حشمة كاذبة لكن قلوبهم مليئة بالكرة والحقد وعدم المحبة لنفسهم ولينا منهم المنتقبات ومحجبات حرميات وعاهرات وساقطات 
لكن احنا وان كنا متحررين لكن قلوبنا مش زيهم ولا اخلاقنا ايضا
يعنى هى الحاجة اللى نعملها قدام الناس تبقى عيب وغلط لكن لما يبقى دة من وراهم يبقى جميل طالما الظاهر قدامهم ان البنت محتشمة ومحترمة واحب اقولك على حاجة ان ربنا بيبص على القلب يعنى اللى جوا الانسان مش اللى براة
وان كان فى فساد فى المجتمع دة بيبقى لعدة اسباب واولهم الكبت والحرمان مش الانفتاح والحرية لان الممنوع مرغوب


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> المنطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق...الحـــــــــدود
> يعني يكون عندك اصحاب شباب بس  ضمن الحدود ضمن المنطق يعني المعاملة بين بعض متل الاخــــــــوة
> انا مش مع بعض الشرق المتشدد ولا مع بعض الغرب المفلوت
> انا مع الباقي مع الوســـــط
> ...



:download:


*رايك جميل اروجة 
بس انا عرضت وجهة نظرى الشخصية 
وهى انى افضل الزمالة عن الصداقة مع الجنس الاخر 

وليس معنى ذلك ان اكون متعصبة متشددة لااكلم احد 
انما فى حدود 
ودون انفتاح شخصى وخاص لشخصية بعينها 
لانى بذلك احمى نفسى من مشاعر طبيعية وصحيحة 
لكن خاصة جدا 
لا يشترك فيها الا شريك حياتى 

كما قلت من البداية 
تلك قناعتى الشخصية بجد 
وما اسلك بة واطبقة 
ولا ادين ولا اسفة باى وجهة نظر اخرى 


شكرا ليكى اروجة على رايك المتزن *


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>



:download:






*
شكرا ليكى red rose88*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

kokaa_kokaa قال:


> انا احب ان اشارك فى الموضوع برأيى الشخصى وهو ان انتى بكلامك دة تبقى بتنظرى الى الطبقة السطحية او بمعنى اوضح القشرة الخارجية للمجتمعات المنغلقة على نفسها وبناتها وشبابها يعنى اية الفايدة ان البنت مغطية جسدها بالكامل وعاملة نفسها محترمة وهى اصلا مش كدة قدام الناس بتخرج من البيت بلبس محترم ومحتشم لكن برة فى الشارع عارفة بتعمل اية بتغير هدومها وتلبس ابشع الملابس
> اية يعنى قدام اهلها عمرها ماتكلمت مع شاب لكن برة البيت وبعيد عن عيون الناس بتتكلم مع الشباب
> يعنى من الاخر الاختشام اللى انتى بصة علية دة عبارة عن اكذوبة بيكذبوها على نفسهم قبل مايكذبوها على الناس كلهم
> وان كان البنات المسيحيات اكثر تحرر شوية لكن هما مش بيعملو حاجة غلط واية المشكلة لما اتكلم مع الاصدقاء الشباب فى مجال العمل او الدراسة انتى بتقولى ان دة عيب لكن لو دة كان حصل بعيد عن عيون الناس كأنى بسرق بالظبط ماكنش دة هيقى عيب عارفة لية لان محدش شايف
> ...



:download:


*لا احب ان اتكلم عن قناعات لا تخصنى ولا تهمنى ولا تبنينى 
فى اى دين اخر 

انما اتكلم عن قناعتى التى انفذها بالفعل 
فى الخفاء قبل العلن 

ولا اعنى ابدا من يسلك بمسلكين 
الناس صدقنى فى منتهى الذكاء الفطرى 
وتستطيع بسهولة ان تميز بين الزيف والحقيقة 

وليس بخفى الا ويعلن 
ولامكتوم الا ويستعلن 
واى انسان يسلك بمسلكين 
هو اول الخاسرين 
اذ يفقد صحتة النفسية 
ويكون انهيارة الداخلى مريع جدا 
والاهم انة يفقد ابديتة 
يعنى المنافق وذو الرايين هو الخاسر فى الارض قبل السماء 

شكرا لردك الشديد الصدق 
لكن فعلا ما اعرضة وادافع عنة هو مسلكى الحقيقى 
فى الخفاء قبل العلن 


وهو  دعوة للتفكير 
بدلا من الية التقليد المنقوص والغير حكيم والذى لا يناسب حرارة شرقيتنا 

وليس دعوة للسلوك بمسلكين 
او ادانة للغرب وتمجيد للشرق 
تلك ردود افعالكم على الموضوع 


شكرا كوكا -صح الاسم استاذ كوكا - حقيقى شرفنى محاورتك 
وارجو ان اكون  وضحت مقصدى *


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

> رايك جميل اروجة
> بس انا عرضت وجهة نظرى الشخصية
> وهى انى افضل الزمالة عن الصداقة مع الجنس الاخر



اسمحى لى اختى العزيزة
asmicheal
ان اسئلك بعض الاسئلة بخصوص مقولتك السابقة حتى نكون اكثر موضوعية
1- ما مفهوم الزمالة بالنسبة لك وبالتالى الصداقة ؟
2- وهل هناك علاقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة بينهما ام لا ؟
3- واخيرا كيف تنشأ الصداقة من وجهة نظرك الشخصية ؟
وكم اتمنى ايضا من الجميلة دونا ان تتفضل بالرد على تلك الاسئلة حسب وجهه نظرها الخاصة




> كما قلت من البداية
> تلك قناعتى الشخصية بجد
> وما اسلك بة واطبقة
> ولا ادين ولا اسفة باى وجهة نظر اخرى


​
اعتقد ان جميعنا نؤمن بذلك ولكن بما انها فكرة او موضوع للنقاش
فعلينا جميعا الوصول الى صحتها من عدمة وقد نصل فى النهاية لما هو اجمل واروع




> لا احب ان اتكلم عن قناعات لا تخصنى ولا تهمنى ولا تبنينى
> فى اى دين اخر



احب ان اوضح شىء هام بأننا عندما نضع امثلة من تصرفات اناس من ديننا او دين اخر
لا نقصد بة الدين نفسة ولكن نقصد من يتمسح بأنها صفة حميد فى دينة فقط 
وبالتالى لا نستطيع ان نتجاهلها لاننا نعيش فيها ومن خلالها نظهر
ونحن جزء لا يتجزأ من مجتمع او عالم نعيش فية يؤثر فينا ونؤثر فية

وارجو ان تتقبلى تدخلاتى فى بعض ردودك بصدر رحب
فصدقينى كل ما ابغية ان نصل جميعا لاستفادة حقيقية
اما وان اعتبرتية تدخلا ليس مجديا فهنا اعتذر عنة مستقبلا
ودمتى بود

​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اسمحى لى اختى العزيزة
> asmicheal
> ان اسئلك بعض الاسئلة بخصوص مقولتك السابقة حتى نكون اكثر موضوعية
> 1- ما مفهوم الزمالة بالنسبة لك وبالتالى الصداقة ؟
> ...




:download:


*يشرفنى مناقشتك 
وليم تل 

لكن عندى تحفظ على المناقشة معك 

هو اعتقادى وقد اكون مخطئة فانا جديدة هنا من شهر واحد بس
كمان لااعرفك جيدا لاحكم عليك 

اشعر انك صلب الراى وتصل بالمناقشة 
لاثبات وجهة نظرك 
وذلك اختلف معك فية 
فتوجد دائما 
قناعات مختلفة 
ويمكن كل منهم صحيح 
بحسب شخصية مطبقة 
واقناعاتة الخاصة التى تخصة بناء على فلسفتة وتجربتة بالحياة 




:download:


بالنسبة لاسئلتك 
واتمنى ان تلحقنى عربة الاسعاف الجميلة دونا نبيل 
ليس فقط لانها شخصية لطيفة 
ولكن لانها مشرفة القسم 
ومن قواد حسب الغلاسة 
فهى الاقدر على الرد من شخصى الضعيف 


:download:*


:download:

اسمحى لى اختى العزيزة
asmicheal
ان اسئلك بعض الاسئلة بخصوص مقولتك السابقة حتى نكون اكثر موضوعية
1- ما مفهوم الزمالة بالنسبة لك وبالتالى الصداقة ؟

:download:
*
الزمالة هى كل العلاقات البريئة عن اى غرض 
هى تبادل الخدمات والتعاون والتفاعل البناء 
وحدودة عندى واخرة مكان العمل 
والنت اخرة عندى كام منتدى مسيحى 
اشارك فيهم بحدودى 
وليس باى حدود يفرضها على اى انسان ايا كان 

طبعا قوانين المنتدى دة شيىء اخضع لة 
طالما وافقت على المشاركة فية 
لكن ايميل وشات نهائى لا الا مع صديقاتى المقربات فقط 


اما الصداقة عندى فتلك قصة اخرى 
لى معارف كثيرين 
اما صديقاتى ف 3فقط 
ومن الطفولة 
وصداقتى معهم مشبعة لى جدا من حيث المحبة والمشورة 
وهم روحانيون احسن منى ومن نفس كنيستى الارثوذكسية التى اعشقها حتى النخاع 
وكل واحدة فينا شخصيتها رائعة 
ولا تخشى ابدا اى منا مواجهة اى خطا فى احدانا بكل محبة 
وكل اسرارنا مع بعضنا 
هم اخواتى بجد 
والصق لى من الاخت 
ومهما اوصف لن اصل لعمق محبتى لهم ومحبتهم لى 
واخلاصنا لبعضنا من الطفولة للان لم يتغير *
:download:

2- وهل هناك علاقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة بينهما ام لا ؟


:download:

*الصداقة اعلى عندى كتير من الزمالة 
ولا اصادق الا نادرا 
لانى بجد احب من امامى 
واتفحص كثيرا صديقتى قبلما اقبل صداقتها 
اما الزمالة فقد تفرض عليا 
لكن للزمالة درجات عندى 
اما الصداقة فحميمة وكل صديقة لى تشعر بمكانتها الخاصة جدا فى قلبى *:download:


:download:


3- واخيرا كيف تنشأ الصداقة من وجهة نظرك الشخصية ؟


:download:
*

اقولك على سر وليم تل 

انا اصلى قبل كل صداقة واطلب من ربنا بجد ان يختار صديقاتى 

اما كيف تنشا الصداقة بالمحبة والاحتكاك الحقيقى وجها لوجة 
ومدى تقارب الافكار وفلسفة الحياة والروحانية *:download:

*كفاية كدة زهقتكم 

اختكم asmicheal*


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> *يشرفنى مناقشتك
> ...




واخيرا اتمنى الا يكون ردى فية نوعا من التصلب
وان كان فية اتمنى توضيحة حتى اصححة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> *رايك جميل اروجة *
> ...


 

مم معلش عنا  بالعامية الزمالة والصحبة نفس الشي
وانااا معااكي  انو يكون زمالة   لا غير مع طرف الاخر

والحكي اللي منتكلمو مع رفيقتنا الفتااة   غير  عن الشببب  لازم يكون حدود.. زي ماتتكلمي مع اخوكي  حتى ااقـــل
وشكرا مرة تانية ع موضوعك الجميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

بصى ياقمر موضوعك فى كتير صح وفى كمان كتير انا مش متفقة معاكى فيها ، عمر الصداقة بين الولد والبنت ما كانت عيب ولا حرام بس هى ليها حدود مينفعش نتعداها أو نتنازل عنها 
وان معاكى ان الشىء لما بيزيد عن حده بيتقلب لضده طبعا عشان كده مينفعش نتعدى فى صداقتنا مع الجنس الأخر وبعدين طالما فى رعاية من البيت بمعنى ان الام عارفة بنتها بتكلم مين وفى ايه ةليه اصلا بتكلمه يبقى مفيش مشكلة 
أما بقى بالنسبة كلامك عن الاباحية والجو ده ده فى رأيى عيب من الأهل وعيب من البيت نفسه مش عيب من البنت لو هى لقت اللى برشدها ويوجهها وينصحها ويقولها كده عيب وكده غلط أكيد مكنتش هتغلط 
أما بالنسبة للخطيب اللى بيسمح لخطيبته انه يكون ليها أصدقاء انا بصراحة مش مرت عليا حاجة كده ولا فاهمها بصراحة 
الوقت اللى أحنا عايشين فيه ده صعب جدا وصدقينى لو فعلا الشباب دول ماسكين فى ايد ربنا وعينهم عليه فى كل حياتهم أكيد النظرة لكل الأمور دى هتختلف لكن تقولى ايه أبليس يجوركأسد زائر
ربنا يحافظ على أولاده وبناته فى كل مكانه 
وميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ​


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*اولا مرسي ليكي لطرح الموضوع 
لكن لي تعليق ليس كل المجتمع الغربي منحل و يقبل الاباحية كما تعتقدين
 كما ان لكل قاعدة شذوذ ليس بمعني ان لو وجدتي حالات سيئة فان كل المجتمع سئ
انها ترجع اللي التربية في الاول
و صدقيني ليس كل ما تشاهدية في الافلام هو المجتمع الغربي 
الافلام توضح بعض الشرائح و القضايا التي تحتاج للعلاج
لكن ستجدين اناس محترمين جدا بالمجتمع الغربي
و لا يصح ان نعمم قاعدة ان المجتمع الغربي كله مجتمع منحل
اختي الحبيبة ان المجتمع الشرقي ايضا به شذوذ و انحلال من بيع الاطفال و حالات اخري كثيرة
لا اريد التطرق لها
لذلك فان علينا ان نختار مبادئنا و لا نهتم اين نحن سواء مجتمع شرقي او غربي
و انا معك في جملة انا ضد العالم لكن ليس معناه اننا لا نعيش بين البشر
لازم هتلاقي الجيد و الفاسد و عليكي ان تتعايشي مع العالم لكن في حدود مبادئك

و بالنسبة لموضوع ان الفتاة لو لها اصدقاء و زملاء من الولاد فانها سيئة الطباع
انك لا تعرفين خفاية القلوب اختي الحبيبة قد تكون علاقات عمل او دراسة بحته
علاقة طاهرة فلا يصح ان ندين الاخرين 

و بانسبة لموضوع ان الشاب لا يستطيع ان يسال خطيبته عن اصدقائها اين هذا
و علي ايتها حال هذه حريه شخصية للشاب قد يكون يثق بها او يعرف اصدقائها

و اسفة لو كنت طولت عليكي بس حبيت اوضحلك وجهه نظري
تقبلي مروري 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

